# oh boy.....



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

This has me so stressed out. Neighbor called very upset that he has had dogs (that is what the vet said) killing his baby calves. I won't go into his rant but I was on the receiving end of the phone and it left me shaken which doesn't happen often. Basically, he has decided that it is my dogs. WHAT? He has not seen them on his property but I have the biggest dogs in the area so it must be mine, right? I have two Anatolian shepherds. A male and female. Female is in with my bucks and Angora wethers. She never leaves that pasture. Ever. Never, leaves it. My male is 6 years old and stays with my does and kids and a couple bottle calves I have. He can get out of the pasture but I've only seen him do it when he is going after a coyote or another dog. He always comes right back into the pasture once he has run whatever off. Could it be him going after my neighbors calves? He has never bothered my calves, chickens, turkeys, ducks, horses, goats, pigs, nothing. Not even the darn barn cats. The only thing that gets him ticked off is another dog, coyote, raccoon, or the occasional skunk. 
I told my neighbor if he sees my dog on his property to shoot it. I have him locked in the barn tonight so I can fix the area where I know he can get out of the fence. (he goes under a gate that isn't close enough to the ground) I am afraid that it is some other dogs....we have a bunch that run wild out here...and if it is, I have to hope my female will keep them away so I don't have my own animals dead......any words of wisdom? :help:


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

This sort of thing goes with owning dogs, any dogs not just LGDs. Could it be your dog? Probably not, you say absolutely not but you're doing the right things, by fixing the fence etc. You can't say he never leaves it when you know he does running coyotes, but I understand what you're saying too.
If you're sure its not your dog then relax. If your not sure and your neighbor does shoot your dog on his property, then you'll potentially owe him for his calves. That goes with owning dogs too. Another thing you could do is check your insurance to see if you're covered for your dog killing the neighbor's livestock. I wonder if there is a affordable GPS tracking/recording collar, so you could prove yours dogs are where they're supposed to be. 
Sorry you've got this on your plate, and I hope your neighbor catches the real culprit soon!


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Just remembered another idea, can you contact any local hunters who are after coyotes? (we have a couple of groups here) Maybe they have heard of a dog pack or coyotes that are running livestock or are after a particular pack bothering a farm. You may learn some valuable info for your (neighbors) problem or gain some help!


----------



## RJMAcres (Sep 9, 2009)

Hiddensprings, where abouts are you located ?
I'm with a group that does predator control.
We have members all over the US and Canada.

Email me at [email protected]


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

GPS collar technology is good but battery life is horrible maybe a couple of hours at a time at very best. radio tracking collars can be left transmitting for weeks but they aren't as pinpoint & can't record where they were.


----------



## jkmlad (Jun 18, 2009)

Oh man... I feel your pain. I once paid to have a neighbor's goat stitched up b/c my dogs, who I thought were harmless, attacked. Based on what you've written, I think your dogs are harmless in this matter... but that wouldn't keep me from fixing all of the holes in the fence! Make sure that you don't have to deal with the phone call from the neighbor telling you your dog's been shot. Even if your dog wanders over just to take a stroll, he could be blamed for the carnage. Good luck.


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

I was so proud of one of our boys, he never jumped fence. One day a neighbor dog came over off leash. This old thing couldnt hurt a fly if his life depended on it.
We were gone all day, come home to find a message that he had ripped up said dog pretty bad.
So we raised fence & found out that another dog was also attacked several months prior. That owner said he wasnt sure if it was ours or not but I know it was.
We just didnt know Dep was hopping fence cause we never saw him do it. Every time I looked outside he was always with his goats.
Had owner #1 told us his dog was mauled we would have taken measure a long time ago. (Both hood dogs survived nicely by the way)
That being said, at least your neighbor has made you aware of his situation.
I hope he finds the culprits(s) soon.


----------



## noeskimo (Mar 17, 2011)

We had a similar problem,except we were on the receiving end of dog attacks. We got two game cameras and placed them in critical spots. We then reviewed the photos daily, and got photos of the perps. Our neighbors finally believed us! Cameras run about $80s at Cabela's, Walmart,Bass Pro etc.They also help let you know who's checking out your stock.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks for all of your responses. My neighbor came over yesterday with a big dog shot in the back of his truck. He shot it the night before. While it did look similar to mine, it wasn't him. Neighbor came over to show me he'd shot my dog......I showed him my dog, in the pasture, with his goats, and also on a chain because I couldn't prove it wasn't him when neighbor orginally called. Really, as bad as it sounds, I am glad he shot the dog that was killing his calves and twice as glad that it turned out that he was mistaken that it was MY dog. He apologized. I accepted. He is a nice man who was just needing something to blame. I am glad it worked out well.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I am so glad, it was not yours and YES you proved your point. Congrats. Now I wonder who's dog was it?


----------



## Cheryl aka JM (Aug 7, 2007)

You should suggest to your neighbor that the reason that dog was killing his calves and not your goats was because you have a good LGD and maybe he should consider getting one of his own. Glad your dog is proven innocent!


----------



## jkmlad (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm relieved for you. Stroke of genius that you had your guy on a chain at the time he pulled up... not that I'm a great fan of chains... but it sure proved your point. Let's be honest. If our livestock were being destroyed/ mauled we'd be pretty po'd too... just like
Hidden springs suggests. While none of us wants to destroy anyone's pet, we don't want our animals hurt/ destroyed either. I hope your neighborhood remains calm, and life gets back to normal now.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Great news for you and your neighbor! Your neighbor should have the carcass scanned for a micro chip to try and track the owner so he can get restitution for his losses.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh yes, I am so relieved. Unfortunately, there are so many people that just dump dogs out in the country. And our animal control is a joke. I'd never seen the one he shot before and honestly, it did have the similar coloring as mine minus the dark nose and ears. Plus it was female. 
I am not a fan of chains either. Hate them, but I had to be sure it wasn't Trooper. My neighbor is a nice man overall and I do not fault him. I might have reacted the same way if the shoes was on the other foot.


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Ditto the good news Hiddensprings! You have yourself a right decent neigbor thar. I dont blame him for assuming it was your dog, but it was mighty thoughtful of him to show you the carcass & for him to apologize was just super.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I have seen the dog isssue tide turn many times, as soon as I give the person the go ahead to shoot any animal of mine if it goes after their stock.

An angry neighbor who hears you say that, it switches them right around. Then when they have to shoot a dog, you at least will hear about it.

hiddensprings, YOU are a good neighbor.


----------



## ONG2 (Sep 22, 2010)

I love a happy ending.


----------



## MonsterMalak (Apr 15, 2011)

So glad for your happy ending.

Have to say that I have lost some dogs to neighbors that are preconditioned to shoot anything on their property. 

Oncr had a man that shot two fine dogs that happened to get out of their pasture (where they protected free range fowl). The man said they were after his chickens. Doubtfull since they LIVED with them 24/7.

But it is the ignorance and fear. Is always a good idea to introduce your dogs to youe neighbors, and at least let them know you are responsible. Then they may be less likely to Shoot at First Sight.

Good Luck


----------



## Lannie (Jan 11, 2004)

I'm really relieved to hear that your dog was exonerated, Hiddensprings. 

We're really lucky living where we do to not have any neighbors within sight. The closest one is half a mile from us (little old lady in a little old house) and then there are ranchers spread out at mile or two mile intervals. Even so, I called all three of them (LOL!) within a 5 mile radius to tell them when we got our dogs, JUST IN CASE. I told them they were Livestock GUARDIAN Dogs, and not livestock chasers, and if they did happen to get out, and they saw them, to please not shoot them, just call me. They all laughed and told me not to worry, and since we're the only ones with "big white dogs" around here, if they did see them out, they called. I was usually out trying to collect them by that point, but at least they called.  Now that we have the fence buttoned up, the only time someone gets out is if the snow drifts over a fence during a blizzard and the dogs find it before we can get it cleared.

~Lannie


----------

